# Compaq Presario SR5310F SM Bus Controller driver



## omninescience (May 5, 2008)

I've recently downgraded a Vista to XP Pro, got all the drivers, but still can't find the SM Bus Controller for it, been looking every where for it.

Can anyone help me, it's a "Compaq Presario SR5310F XP Pro"

thanks a lot


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

omninescience,

That Presario model has the Intel 945GC Express Chipset. Go to:

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-020683.htm

Select that chipset (middle option) or access the link directly:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=816

Be sure to download the chipset software for XP. This should hopefully work with your Compaq. If not, Compaq has customized their hardware device strings to prevent generic Intel Drivers from working.

Give it a try.

- John


----------

